# Newfoundland Moose and Bear hunt



## abefish1 (Jan 22, 2011)

were heading to newfoundland next week for moose and bear, has anyone been there and if so is there any hunting equipment needed out of the normal.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd recommend you take some Bio-Freeze, Ben-Gay, or other rub-on ointment for sore muscles because we walked *miles* every day. Same for pain pills like aspirin, Advil, Aleve, etc... Also, sole inserts for your boots to cushion your feet and the best boot sox you can buy...for the same reason. Shooting sticks or a lightweight bipod might be necessary. I shot my moose at 380 yards and even though moose are huge, at that distance they are tiny. You're in for the trip of a lifetime. Good luck.


----------



## cointoss (Apr 9, 2001)

Ask for SCREECH:lol:; take the best rubber boots you can find, rain gear, and be prepared to walk. Greatest, most industrious people I have ever met, you will love it.


----------



## huntnfish2 (Jul 19, 2009)

Been there 8 times on moose and bear hunts. Great country and great people. Rubberboots (lacrosse burley worked great for me) and good rain gear are a must. Most of the island is bog and you need the boots. Storms seem to spin out over Newfoundland, so beprepared and take good rain gear.
Have had days sittiing in shorts on the dock followed bysnow a coupe days later. Aways hunted out of Parsons Pond area on the border of gros morne. Never went home without an animal. Where you headed? Aways did fly in camps and have had several times being stuck in both cowhead and camp due to dirty weather. Its a blast---have a great trip and let us know how you do. Who are you hunting with?


----------



## abefish1 (Jan 22, 2011)

We are going thru notch mountain outfitters out of Buchans. we are also driving and taking the ferry across. i appreciate the advice based on all of your experiences. And i will keep everyone informed


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Let us know what you think of driving and using the ferry. I might be interested in that someday.

My dad and brother did a trip to new foundland, great trip. It is wet and they apparently drink some kind of a chicory beverage instead of coffee (at least in the camp they used). So take good rubber boots, rain gear and maybe some coffee would be a good idea.


----------



## A2Brit (Jun 6, 2012)

Its a long two day trip from Monroe to the ferry...but beautifull at this time of year. Went in 2009 and had a great time. Hunted with Gerry Pumphrey, and all 4 of us got bulls. I missed the biggest one when my Hawken fizzled on the first day...nice paddles, but it wasnt meant to be. Pay the extra and get a room on the ferry....you'll appreciate the rest! And there is a casino not too far from the ferry stop before you get on. We stopped in Bar Harbor on the way back...bought (8) six pound lobsters...they were still alive when we got home...NOTHING better than moose backstrap and lobster for a Surf-N-Turf dinner. have Fun!!


----------



## huntnfish2 (Jul 19, 2009)

How did you guys do on tje moose hunt? Pics?


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

A2Brit said:


> Its a long two day trip from Monroe to the ferry...but beautifull at this time of year. Went in 2009 and had a great time. Hunted with Gerry Pumphrey, and all 4 of us got bulls. I missed the biggest one when my Hawken fizzled on the first day...nice paddles, but it wasnt meant to be. Pay the extra and get a room on the ferry....you'll appreciate the rest! And there is a casino not too far from the ferry stop before you get on. We stopped in Bar Harbor on the way back...bought (8) six pound lobsters...they were still alive when we got home...NOTHING better than moose backstrap and lobster for a Surf-N-Turf dinner. have Fun!!


Moose backstrap and fesh lobster? I heard that is served in Heaven.


----------

